# This Might Be the BMW of All Guns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/might-bmw-guns-not-glock-150000011.html


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Personally, I like the P30 better. The P2000 grip is not aggressive enough and turns in my hand. Adding a grip sleeve to the P2000 feels better but then becomes too thick.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

So, it's expensive, high maintenance, and kinda ugly?


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

LostinTexas said:


> So, it's expensive, high maintenance, and kinda ugly?


Sounds like my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I like HK's. My USP 45 has gone 6,800 rounds. Never malfunctioned & that finish is something else! They call it "Hostile Environment Finish." I've worn it outside while doing yard work in 100-degree temps, got it all sweaty in an IWB holster & just put it away without wiping it down - I was tired & forgot. The next day, I remembered & expected to find some corrosion on it. Nope; none at all; just salt left behind when the sweat dried.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would love to have one!


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/might-bmw-guns-not-glock-150000011.html


Even though I think the editor was attempting to compliment the P2000, many readers comments appear to take it quite the opposite. I have a P2000, as well as a variety of other HK handguns, and absolutely love it. I have the LEM (V1) model and think the p2000 trigger is one of the best out there. If you have a chance to test drive one, I highly recommend it.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

P2000 SK v3 is my EDC. Call me paranoid but I like riding that hammer when I holster.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

If you hold your weapon in your hand for 8 hours a day you need a BMW. If you need a weapon that is reliable and accurate for self defense there's plenty of good ones out there.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

H&k definitely doesn't make unreliable junk, so says my highly venerated VP9. 
I did get the opportunity to fire a P2000 a bunch of times courtesy of a member at my gun club. I totally loved it. But not enough to run out and buy it (for the sake of having itl). 
Problem was, I test fired it only after buying an MP9 Sheild Performance Center (man I love this gun) so I have no practical purpose, place or justification to buy another 9mm. Two is plenty for me. Yes there is such a thing as having too many handguns, only to be determined by each individual . 
However there's no such thing as too much ammunition.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I kinda' like HK's just a little bit.

I just wish they'd come out with an a VP45 SK, barring that at least a VP45? Or at least a VP40 SK? For now I'll just have to settle for my VP9 SK. You can bet your ass that if HK comes out with a VP40 SK, I'm gonna' get one. And you can double bet your ass if they come out with a VP45 and especially a VP45 SK I'm gonna' get one.

The full size VP9 and VP40 are the same size except the VP40 has a wider slide. The frames are identical and the slide assemblies are interchangeable. When HK came out with the VP9 SK, I don't understand why they didn't follow thru with a VP40 SK as well?

As far as polymer framed guns go HK's are not the BMW's of all guns, they are the Mercedes Benz of all polymer framed guns. Comparatively speaking you can get an HK VP9 FDE with a 15 round magazine for around $580. A Glock G19 Gen 5 FDE with a 15 round magazine goes for around $540. That's only $40 less than the HK. That extra $40 for an HK is well worth the price. Don't get me wrong I do like my Glocks, they're great guns but they can't compare with the quality, fit, finish, and ergonomics of an HK. I'm surprised that they only cost around $40 more than a Glock?


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

desertman said:


> I kinda' like HK's just a little bit.
> 
> As far as polymer framed guns go HK's are not the BMW's of all guns, they are the Mercedes Benz of all polymer framed guns.


Truer words have never been........ OK they have, but just the SAME, "well said".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> Truer words have never been........ OK they have, but just the SAME, "well said".


Thank You!

I've got no skin in this game and own a wide variety of guns. I like them all otherwise I wouldn't have bought the one's that I did. That being said I think that I was able to make an accurate assessment between the two different makes of guns, both Glock and HK? Glocks are fantastic pistols and probably set the bar for which all other polymer framed pistols are judged. Both my Glocks and HK's have both been 100% reliable straight outta' the box. I also have a bunch of polymer framed Sig's and Springfield's.

But in my not so humble opinion HK's are by far the superior pistol out of all the one's that I personally own and have experience with. I've never owned or tried the S&W M&P 9, 40 or 45. But I have an S&W CS 45, a Model 3913, 669 and a 469. All of these are DA/SA semi auto's and are no longer being manufactured. I believe that the M&P line has replaced them? Being that they are S&W's I don't think that you can go wrong with their M&P line of pistols either. Of course I've got quite a few S&W revolvers as well. I don't think you'll find too many gun affectionado's that don't have at least or have had one of them?

I have no practical purpose, place or justification to have purchased most of the guns that I own. Other than to be out of my freakin' mind and for some reason can never have enough. Cars, guns and mechanical devises fascinate me. However you need a lot of room and a real lot of money to have a lot of cars along with a full time crew to maintain them all. Jay Leno I'm not. Unless of course you want to let them all sit and rot as some people do. However if the sh*t ever hits the fan, guns and ammo will become a valuable commodity, even more valuable than gold. You can't defend yourself and or loved one's with a bar of gold or a roll of hundred dollar bills.

Guns are a lot simpler than cars and they don't need a whole lot of maintenance and a warehouse to store them. Just a good quality safe, A REAL SAFE and not one of those residential security containers (RSC's), depending on how many guns you own of course. You don't want to skimp on that either.

If you only have a coupla' guns or even just one gun there are good quality small safes available for those too that can be bolted down. Ft. Knox makes a pretty good one for under $300. At any rate anyone who owns a gun, especially a handgun should do everything that is possible within their means to prevent it from falling into the wrong hands.


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

desertman said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I've got no skin in this game and own a wide variety of guns. I like them all otherwise I wouldn't have bought the one's that I did. That being said I think that I was able to make an accurate assessment between the two different makes of guns, both Glock and HK? Glocks are fantastic pistols and probably set the bar for which all other polymer framed pistols are judged. Both my Glocks and HK's have both been 100% reliable straight outta' the box. I also have a bunch of polymer framed Sig's and Springfield's.
> 
> But in my not so humble opinion HK's are by far the superior pistol out of all the one's that I personally own and have experience with.


I'm with you on this. I have acquired a bunch of pistols to which have been reliable and fun to shoot. However, there is just something different when I put a H&K pistol in my hand. They are just solid. They shoot well (as long as you run heavier ammo through them initially), have nice triggers, and when you take them apart, you can just see the difference in how robust they are made.


----------

